# Kenwood DNX9140



## crhannah (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone has been interested in this unit, but I haven't seen much information on the web reviewing it. 

Here's what I think:

I bought this unit to replace the stock HU in my 2007 Tahoe. In previous vehicles I have used older alpines, pioneers, and a newer kenwood excelon in my last truck.

Reasons for purchasing:
-Stock Unit had to be replaced
-Navigation system
-Audio features
-DVD Player
-5volt Preouts

User Interface:
A little confusing at first, but after a week you'll get the hang of it. I can't compare too much to other navi units since I haven't owned them but the menu options I believe are dependent upon how often a potential user will access them. Meaning some items are instant access and some are buried deep into the UI.

Display:
Gorgeous! 6.95" screen with brilliant colors and definition.

Navi:
Garmin software. One of the main reasons I bought this unit was because of this feature. Garmin is very easy to use and the unit is extremely accurate. I work in sales and travel all over the midwest and it hasn't skipped a beat yet.

Audio functions/ Sound Quality:
Pretty impressive crossover assignments/ Digital time alignment/ Vehicle Specific DSP/ Individual speaker levels/ 13 Band eq (independent front and rear)/ speaker/ sub size processing including where speakers are located ie door/dash/underdash etc.
My expectations of sound quality were moderate considering all the features packed into this thing. The unit creates a surprisingly clean signal to all speakers. The 5 volt pre outs are a really nice plus. The difference from the stock HU to this HU was night and day and the definition in the vehicle is phenomonal.
5.1 decoding of movies creates a new depth in the cabin with great dynamic capability.

DVD player:
I usually test out Prison Break for my friends which has awesome bass on the sub and pretty insane panning during action scenes. "Wow" is a usual reaction on the appearance and definition of the video.

Any questions or comments on specific features, let me know.


----------

